# Skull mounting deer



## Remington 7400

What is the best way to make a skull mount. Skin and boil the head or just hang it outside and let nature take its course? I've seen them done both ways. I think the boiled skull looked better, but the other way seems easier.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

DoN't Be LaZy!!! BOIL THAT SKULL!

I'm just messing with you. Don't really take that suggestion to heart, I think skulls look cleaner boiled, but you could just let nature take it's course, then scrub his face up a bit afterwards. It'll look fine either way. Although, when you wash it, use a cleanser with aqua as the main ingredient, nobody likes dry and flaky, rosy cheeks!!!


----------



## mr.trooper

for what its worth, i just whack off the top of the skull, drill a hole through it and hang it on a nail.

Id say boil it.


----------



## Burly1

I think that this discussion might be just what you are looking for! http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... t=european


----------



## wirehairman

I would suggest you spend the money and have it done professionally. I have two whitetails and an elk that I took to a taxidermist. He cleaned them with the "bugs" and bleached them for less than $100 a piece.

I have some buddies that have done it themselves. Their mounts look pretty good until they put them next to mine. The difference is night and day. I will try to post some pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## Rick Acker

If you are going to do it yourself...Definatly boil!


----------



## wirehairman

Here are the pics I promised.

[siteimg]3294[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3295[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3296[/siteimg]

Taking it to a taxidermist with "bugs" really saves all the nose cartilage and such. Plus, the bleach job they do is better than any my buddies and I have been able to do.


----------



## Fossilman

Nice job,really nice.My buddy is a taxidermy and does all my work............


----------



## bigpaws

wirehairman,
That's a superior job! I've seen tons of skull mounts but never with such a luster. Who doo you use? :beer:


----------

